# Adaptar un mando de play para controlar un robot a distancia



## Carlos16 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me gustaría adaptar un mando de playstation para poder controlar un robot a distancia, pero no se como descifrar los códigos de cada botón ni como hacer para que los envié por ondas, si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

La transmision del mando se puede implementar mediante dos modulos de RF. Para trabajar con el Joystick habria que conseguir el plano de la arquitectura interna del mismo, que yo desconozco, como para determinarl el pin out del mismo. (Basicamente posiciones X,Y; funciones adicionales, etc etc.)


----------



## jualzo (Jul 3, 2005)

Definitivamente debes hacer dos etapas de RF, transmision y recepcion, debes tener en cuenta que distancia deseas manejar para asi mismo saber que tipo de modulacion deseas utilizar, hya muchos actores a tener en cuenta como el ruido del medio, potencia de transmision y otros.


----------



## atorne (Ene 5, 2006)

Porque no lo haces por infrarojos directamente con el mando de la TV?

Con un ISU60 conectado a un microprocesador se pueden descifrar fácilmente los códigos de la mayoría de mandos (38-40KHz)


----------



## cripto (Jul 18, 2006)

Nose si te servira pero puedes comprar un mando de ps2 por radio entonces solo seria pillar la otra parte que va fija a la ps2 y desmontarla y ver como recibe la señal por cada tecla pulsada.

Saludos


----------



## japifer (Dic 4, 2007)

holas = me sumo a lo que te dicen, pero no es  tan complicado identificar las salidas de el joytick, primero tienes que ver que cuircuito integrado trae el control como un conversor analogo a dijital que es lo mas provable creo yo, si esque trae uno de esos vas a la oja caracteristica de él (datasheet +el numero que trae la pastilla) y ves las patillas de alimentacion y ves que cables del joytick lo alimentan luego ves las salidas del conversor, luego para ver el comportamiento de el te sujiero que a cada salida le pongas un led y veas que secuencia sige al apretar algun boton.

si ya identificaste las salidas de la pastilla y ves que cables lo llevan ala "caja" te sugiero que las enumeres y pongas un led por cada salida, luego al apretar cualquier boton te va a arojar un numero en binario esto se va a ver reflejado en los led que se encienden, una ves identificado todas las secuensias que sigue cada boton le pones una modulacion de RF codificando esta secuensia y listo.

a y si es que no llegase a tener un deco entonces el control es analogo y es mucho mas fasil, pero me avisas si pruebas esto o que tipo de integrado trael el joytick, y vemos que podemos hacer saludos espero que lo que te dije te sirva adios nos vemos.


----------



## niten (Dic 9, 2007)

MMMmmm....
Tu duda es muy interesante.
Lo mismo quiero hacer pero con un control de GC( gamecube ) de nintendo, asi que me puse a buscar, en mi caso el control tiene comunicacion con la consola lo que pienso solucionar con el osciloscopio despues tratar de emular esa comunicacion con un PIC (circuito integrado programable) eso no lo se hacer, despues con el mismo osciloscopio ver que señal tiene cada boton eso si lo se hacer y asi adaptarme a esos pulsos.
como ves es cosa de ver los pulsos del control con un osciloscopio y aprender PICs ensambladoro C++.
aver si al final pongo mi control aqui.
saludos....


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola, mirá, acá tenés todos los pins, las señales, y todo bien explicado:
http://pinouts.ru/Game/playstation_9_pinout.shtml

Aunque te recomiendo usar uno de Sega (Mega Drive, Master System, Genesis) que son mucho mas simples, adentro tienen un 74HC157 para multiplexar la salida, asique lo podés manejar mucho más facil, pones a estado alto el pin 7 y lees unos botones, y pones a estado bajo el pin 7 y lees los otros.
http://pinouts.ru/Game/genesiscontroller_pinout.shtml

Salu2!


----------

